# Polje da Nave do Barão



## Agreste (7 Mar 2013 às 09:45)

Tentativa de acompanhamento da evolução da lagoa no Polje da Nave do Barão após um período curto de chuvas. Dentro do Polje desenvolve-se uma área agrícola bastante fértil com um grés muito vermelho, semelhante ao de Silves.

Um sobreiro perto da fonte da nave...







Nesta baixa parece cultivar-se tudo, vinhas intercalam com oliveiras e amendoeiras. A terra é muito vermelha, quase parece o grés de Silves...











Uma azinheira que parece centenária. O tronco deve precisar de 2 ou 3 pessoas para ser abraçado. É claramente a maior árvore da várzea.






A lagoa da Nave. É a parte mais baixa e a água acumula-se deste lado. A orientação da várzea da Nave do Barão é W-E, sendo a parte mais baixa a que fica a E. A lagoa tem pouca água e neste momento parece mais um lameiro. A povoação fica no extremo oposto ao da lagoa.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

Belas fotos!Muito interessante esse polje,não fazia a mínima ideia da sua existência,encontrei este video no youtube, excelente a perspectiva aérea.
A gopro faz mesmo maravilhas.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mar 2013 às 20:11)

post no stio errado não


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Polje da Nave do Barão, 15 dias depois... tem mais água.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

Como estará a polje por esta altura?


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 16:58)

Faz mesmo lembrar o de Silves, por acaso não sabia que havia esse


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 18:16)

Silves? Silves não tem nenhuma polje... há uma a seguir que é a Nave dos Cordeiros, antes de Alte.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 18:21)

ou será o grés?


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

Agreste disse:


> ou será o grés?


Esquece, troquei-me toda 

Quando se passa na estrada, acho que é de Tunes para Albufeira, isso que está aí e que antes tinha sempre muita água... não tem nada a ver, pois não?


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 20:45)

Vamm... sinceramente não conheço nenhuma estrutura entre Tunes e Albufeira que tenha muita água. Conheço só uma: a conduta das águas do algarve para transporte de água.


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

Nesta zona. Mas secalhar é mesmo só água das chuvas que fica retida, pelo menos antigamente ficava.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

Eu em 2010 trabalhava mais ou menos perto desta zona... Uma vez almocei num restaurante que fica na saída da A22 para o Algoz, depois de uma fábrica de tijolos que ali há e nas paredes desse restaurante que era do clube de caçadores estavam umas fotografias antigas que mostravam que o vale entre o Algoz e a A22 ficava inundado... 

Nesse vale retiravam e ainda retiram muito barro para a fábrica. 

Em 2009-2010 choveu que se fartou e não me lembro de ver aparecer água como nas fotografias. Mas pode acontecer em Tunes. 

O aquífero passa a norte de Algoz, entre Algoz e Messines... é onde estão os furos da Águas do Algarve para extrair água em anos secos e quando não estava construida a barragem de Odelouca.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2014 às 22:11)

Mas o google tem fotografias dessa zona inundada.


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Ah, afinal não era imaginação minha 
Lembro-me de quando era pequena ir a Albufeira no Inverno, mais ou menos, e aquilo tinha água "até à estrada". Ficava sempre cheio quando chovia muito, mas como nunca vi lá rio nenhum, nem ribeira, nunca percebi de onde vinham as águas. Mas há alguns anos que não vejo água aí.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:35)

Que beleza! Desconhecia por completo este lugar que quase parece intocado pelo homem. O sobreiro e a azinheira retratados são fenomenais!


----------

